# Sentimental kitchen utensils



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a 60+ yr old wooden bowl. Probably a salad bowl but my father used it for a popcorn bowl and so do I. It's been refinished once. We also have some mickey mouse spoons/forks that I got from Winn Dixie when my kids were little.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mark, hang on to that wooden bowl. They cost a fortune if made in USA. Used to be places in Georgia where you could get them reasonable. 30 yrs ago gave mine away. Thought oh well I’ll get another if I want. Theres a local place in the country here where I can buy USA & wood. Can’t bring myself (yet) to spend the money they cost


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I just doubled checked and there aren't any markings on that bowl. I assume the odds are great that it was made in the USA. My parents purchased it in the late 50s.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh yeah. Things weren’t always marked or worn away but I guarantee you that old was made in USA.

Now I want to treat myself for mothers day and drive to that little shop for a bowl of my own....if they’re still open.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mom had a wooden bowl and curved walnut chopper. Unfortunately they moved everything from Maine to Montana and after mom passed very little came back with dad to Maine. The one 7" knife is my favorite. Well worn but I can still hear mom telling dad to make sure that knife came back in when we were cutting up a deer.

I did get mom's receipt box back and a couple of cook books and her Bible. Already passed the Bible on to my son as it has some family tree info in it.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

G’pas mallet. Took apart so you could tell me how it was repaired. Yrs ago the screw-on end got worn away and I was sad. My FIL knew an old man who regroved it. What tool did he use?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

This is my grandmother's biscuit making bowl. Long story about the little hole in the top near the rim. Just the size of a .22 long rifle.

Although not part of my family, I bought this Ulu knife on line and received the total history of it dating back several generations to this guy's family in some Slavic country who emigrated here and brought their home made tools with them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> G’pas mallet. Took apart so you could tell me how it was repaired. Yrs ago the screw-on end got worn away and I was sad. My FIL knew an old man who regroved it. What tool did he use?
> 
> View attachment 596453


Regroved ?
Are you saying the old man put new threads on the handle? If so he could have used a triangle file, any other specialty file or even his sharp pocket knife. Any wood he removed made it loose unless it is tapered like pipe threads are. Even then the handle end may bottom in the hole but that problem can be solved. 

I like the steak tenderizer like i've never seen before.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have Mom’s cookie jar but the lid broke long ago. I remember it having a saucer on it as a lid. I found a picture from the mid 1950s and that cookie jar was in the background, it was missing it’s top. I have a Rubbermaid container with other kitchen utensils, I can’t throw them out.
My grandmother used to make kuchen, she died in 1958 and took the recipe with her. Mom used to make the best zucchini bread. We tried plenty of recipes and none were as good. About 5 years after she died we found out my sister had the recipe. Yum.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover, you must treasure those pieces...
I have a mixing bowl and an antique spice grinder...
Mostly I have depression glass (I gave a lot to my daughter
already; and I’m delighted that she uses it a lot)


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A couple of 3rd generation kitchen utensils i've spent a few hours operating. For you younger kids those are a Ricer/Sieve and Apple Peeler. Apple peeler is self explanatory but the Ricer/Sieve was a common utensil for making jelly/jam from cherries and wild sand plums or anything that needed to be sieved. :smile:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, mom had a sieve like that. She had an apple peeler too. Me. Yes I meant new threads were put on the handle. 

TK, love depression glass. What colors did you have? I used to go to country auctions in Ohio then set up at antique shows. 

OT, cookie jars are something to cherish even with a saucer lid. You’re lucky to get your hands on that recipe. Thought kuchen was a cookie, but its a cake. 

Chandler, knowing the history of things make them interesting.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Startingover said:


> OT, cookie jars are something to cherish even with a saucer lid. You’re lucky to get your hands on that recipe. Thought kuchen was a cookie, but its a cake.
> 
> .


It was a long time ago but as I recall kuchen was kind of like coffee cake. They had a milk cow and had a lot of heavy cream to find uses for. Her kuchen recipe used it. And she cooked it in a wood fired oven in her kitchen. It was hot as hell one day a week in the summer when she baked.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Speaking of cows, my sister still has the crock churn and dasher that my grandmother made butter in. I remember using it as a child. Boy did my arms hurt !! She took it as a labor of love, not a task.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Chandler, my mom in Ohio made butter when I was young. I was embarrassed we didn’t have sticks of margarine like my friends.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> Speaking of cows, my sister still has the crock churn and dasher that my grandmother made butter in. I remember using it as a child. Boy did my arms hurt !! She took it as a labor of love, not a task.


We used to make ice cream in the winter and a couple of times we made butter. My mother must have sold the old hand crank ice cream maker and her butter churn at a garage sale, we never found them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Chandler, my mom in Ohio made butter when I was young. I was embarrassed we didn’t have sticks of margarine like my friends.


 Did you know the first margarine i ever saw was white 1/4 lb. sticks with a packet of powered orange coloring to mix in to make it yellow. 



I may have told this previously but i'm going to get accused of short term memory loss anyway, even though i can remember that from the 1940's.:vs_laugh:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Our meat market carries butter from a local Amish farm. Really good butter.


----------

